# Bought some new fish today



## NicNak (Dec 2, 2009)

Today I went to the pet store and I baught some more fish for my tank.

These first two links links of pictures are not my fish, but same species.  Just to show what they look like.

Mine are still hiding cause when they come to new space they are a bit stressed and tend to hide.  Maybe I will get photos of them soon.

I baught three *Glass Cat Fish*

And my Mom always liked the *Angel Fish* so I baught one of those to.

These are my Corys.

I still have four *Cory Catfish.*
They are bottom feeders but the new glass cat fish they are middle swimmers as well as the angel fish.

Hopefully they will get along good.  The man I talk to at the pet store is always helpful at this place.

Just wanted to tell about the new additions


----------



## Domo (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Baught some new fish today*

Oh very nice.

I'd love to have my own aquarium!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 2, 2009)

I'll have a tuna fish on rye while you're up, NN. :2thumbs:


----------



## NicNak (Dec 2, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> I'll have a tuna fish on rye while you're up, NN. :2thumbs:



Sorry sir, we are only serving Catfish tonight!  :teehee:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 2, 2009)

Blackened catfish, Cajun style, is great with me. :2thumbs:


----------



## NicNak (Dec 2, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Blackened catfish, Cajun style, is great with me. :2thumbs:



Ok "One Blackened Catfish, Cajun Style!! Pronto!"



ORDER UP!!!

Enjoy your meal sir.


Now I have to go back to the petstore tomorrow for more for my tank :teehee:


----------



## Daniel (Dec 2, 2009)

Don't forget the HP sauce 

http://comics.com/get_fuzzy/2009-12-01/
http://comics.com/get_fuzzy/2009-12-02/http://comics.com/get_fuzzy/2009-12-01/


----------



## NicNak (Dec 2, 2009)

Daniel said:


> Don't forget the HP sauce



Sorry, we don't serve cats here :teehee:


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 2, 2009)

HP sauce...Are you kidding me?? Slanderous for the chef...You may as well have suggested Ketchup


----------



## NicNak (Dec 2, 2009)

Well, depending on how well Dr Baxter tips, maybe next time we give him Ketchup and HP Sauce with his Catfish :teehee:


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 2, 2009)

NicNak said:


> Well, depending on how well Dr Baxter tips, maybe next time we give him Ketchup and HP Sauce with his Catfish :teehee:



Having been a waitress in a previous lifetime - it better be one heck of a tip. :lol:


----------



## NicNak (Dec 2, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> Having been a waitress in a previous lifetime - it better be one heck of a tip. :lol:



He still not come to pick up his order.

I think he prank called in the order :teehee:

Maybe Daniel will come to get it instead.  Cats like fish


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 2, 2009)

Daniel said:


> Don't forget the HP sauce
> 
> Get Fuzzy free online comic strip library at comics.com
> Get Fuzzy free online comic strip library at comics.comhttp://comics.com/get_fuzzy/2009-12-01/



:lol:  Thank you, Daniel...I laughed so hard on these...:lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 2, 2009)

I said, "Blackened Catfish, Cajun style". It better not come with either HP sauce or ketchup or I'll be sending it back and they'll be no tip.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 2, 2009)

lol....How American of you


----------



## NicNak (Dec 2, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> I said, "Blackened Catfish, Cajun style". It better not come with either HP sauce or ketchup or I'll be sending it back and they'll be no tip.



You order has been ready for 30minutes now Sir.


http://forum.psychlinks.ca/just-chat/20868-bought-some-new-fish-today.html#post156199

Now we must reheat it or charge you double if you wish a new order.

You were absent when your order number was called.

:teehee:


----------



## Daniel (Dec 3, 2009)

> You were absent when your order number was called.



:rofl:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 3, 2009)

I went down the street to McDonalds where they know how to make a real meal.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 3, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> I went down the street to McDonalds where they know how to make a real meal.



I knew it was a prank call order you make :teehee:

Your phone number and name will be on the bad customer list now :lol:  Daniel is now feasting on your supper now


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 3, 2009)

NicNak said:


> I knew it was a prank call order you make :teehee:
> 
> Your phone number and name will be on the bad customer list now :lol:  Daniel is now feasting on your supper now



  With HP and Ketchup !!!  Shame, really.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 3, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> With HP and Ketchup !!!  Shame, really.



No, not with HP and Ketchup.  That will be on Dr Baxters next order.  That is what the people on Bad Customer List get. 

I am sure Daniel appreciated the nice Cajun Catfish meal, unlike some people   These are not cheap fish here, mister!

:teehee:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 3, 2009)

I spent your tip on ice cream.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 3, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> I spent your tip on ice cream.



Oh and you don't share?  :uh-uh:  what are we gonna do with you Dr Baxter 

:teehee:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 3, 2009)

Why would I share? You put ketchup on my fish and then you fed it to Daniel. Get your own ice cream. :smack:


----------



## NicNak (Dec 3, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Why would I share? You put ketchup on my fish and then you fed it to Daniel. Get your own ice cream. :smack:




:lol: 

I had a mouth full of water when I read this, not a good thing.  :teehee:


:rofl:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 3, 2009)

And by the way, have someone monitor Daniel. He may need some medical attention after a meal like that...


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 3, 2009)

I think Daniel should be on his own - he suggested the HP sauce....You're on your own kiddo. 

With age, you'll learn...Boy, will you ever.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 3, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> And by the way, have someone monitor Daniel. He may need some medical attention after a meal like that...



For sure.  I did not ensure the Catfish came from sustainable fish farms and also did not ensure there was no heavy metal content in the fish I baught
rockstar  Rock On Daniel!  

:teehee:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 3, 2009)

At least send the man some oil of ipecac and some charcoal.


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 3, 2009)

:lol:  For whatever reason, I can't help thinking that the meal will be more enjoyable from that perspective...

"No ipecac for you!" 

Ok...what can I say?  i really love cooking - and darn it, don't spoil the cooking.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 3, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> At least send the man some oil of ipecac and some charcoal.




I figured if Daniel started to glow green in the next few days, then there might be a problem :teehee:


----------



## NicNak (Dec 3, 2009)

Ohh ok, I got Satchel Pooch to give him the Heimlich Manoeuver.

*See!  He will be just fine now*


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 3, 2009)

Satchel Pooch?


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 3, 2009)

...Keep up with the cartoons Dr. Baxter...Sheesh...


----------



## NicNak (Dec 3, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Satchel Pooch?



Unfortunetly Satchel Pooch was the only one who could get to Daniel quick enough.


----------

